#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  >  بلوتوث لپ تاپ HP

## همتا

*باسلام امروز یک لپ تاپ اچ پی برام آوردند که بلوتوثش کارنمی کرد طبق اظهارات مشتری تو ویندوز کلید ON/OFFکار می کنه ولی بلوتوث روشن نمیشه مشکل اگه نرم افزاری بود چطور حلش کنم واگرسخت افزاری بود کجاروباید تست کنم باتشکر*

----------

*hassan99*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## مهدی امجدی

با درود
بیشتر لپ تاپ های جدید باید ویندوز 64 بیتی داشته باشند تا بلوتوس نصب شود
شما اول ببینید ویندوز شما 64 بیتی است یا 32 بیتی
و بعد برید تو سایت hp درایور بلوتوس مربوطه را دانلود کنید
موفق باشید

----------

*aramis*,*hassan99*,*همتا*

----------


## pc.heidari

سلام دوست عزیز . 

لپتاپ های hp دارای سخت افزار های متعددی در زمینه بلوتوس هستند . با ورود به سایت میتونید متوجه بشین !!

وقتی شما سیستم عامل رو نصب میکنید به طور پیش فرض یک درایوری روی لپتاپ نصب میکنه ویندوز که اصلا کار نمیکنه . یا چراغ خاموش است یا اگر هم روشن باشه بی فایدست . 

شما باید اول از همه درایوری که نصب شده رو از پوشه system32/drivers پاک کنید و درایو رو unistall کنید . بعد تمامی فایل های بلوتوس سایت رو دانلود کنید که برای دستگاهتون گذاشته . همه رو اکسترکت کنید . تمامی فایل ها در پوشیه ای در درایو c به نام swsetup ذخیره میشن . در device manager رو بلوتوس راست کلیک کنید و update رو بزنید و پوشه swsetup رو انتخاب کنید مشکلتون 100 درصد حل میشه . 

من خودم تخصم تو hp هست و با این مشکلات زیاد ور رفتم . بهترین راه همینه .

----------

*aramis*,*arefmard*,*habibi92*,*Omidabdolahi*,*single*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------

